# Snowdrops



## eds (Feb 5, 2021)

Got a few of these coming into flower (and some that are going over!)


Poculiform



Colossus (going over)



Augustus



Anglesey Abbey



Scharlockii (a later flowering form)



Viridipice



S.Arnott



Straffen



Sibbertoft Manor



James Backhouse


----------



## eds (Feb 5, 2021)

And last but not least (as I was limited to 10 photos!)


Wendy's Gold


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 5, 2021)

do you have a dentist's mirror to enjoy them?


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2021)

Winter blooming flowers are so pretty and cheery. I have Helleborus blooming now and they make me happy. You've
inspired me to plant snow drops this fall and more crocus too.


----------



## eds (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks abax. If you do, it's well worth searching out some named forms (though not too many of the more expensive ones!).

S.Arnott (or sold as Sam Arnott) and James Backhouse (often sold, incorrectly, as Atkinsii) are both up to twice the size of standard snowdrops and the flowers are much, much bigger.

My first ones starting flowering in November and there are some of the later ones still only just pushing through the ground to extend the show too. If do love them planted with hellebores and Cyclamen coum.


----------



## eds (Feb 6, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> do you have a dentist's mirror to enjoy them?



Nah, never bothered. I like the view from outside more than enough!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 6, 2021)

Lovely photos Ed. We have to wait in my region of Germany few weeks more until we can see flowering snowdrops. I like them very much but I'm not so in collecting different sorts/formas of snowdrops as you. I know some of them can be very expensive. One bulb of some can cost much more than a good Paph plant !


----------



## eds (Feb 6, 2021)

GuRu said:


> One bulb of some can cost much more than a good Paph plant!



Thanks GuRu. The yellow ones pictured above are about £30 a bulb so I do understand! One went on eBay last year for over £400 for one bulb!!!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 6, 2021)

eds said:


> .......The yellow ones pictured above are about £30 a bulb so I do understand! One went on eBay last year for over £400 for one bulb!!!



I know, Ed and I know also that collecting rare snowdrops is wide spreaded in UK.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Linus, read the detailed descriptions before you buy them online, including Etsy. There are a few granite lanterns listed on Esty for less than $100 but they are miniatures, * ~6"-10" tall. *I am assuming that is not what you are looking for. The large granite lantern will cost a lot more, and unfortunately, there is not a lot available at the moment....





eds said:


> Thanks abax. If you do, it's well worth searching out some named forms (though not too many of the more expensive ones!).
> 
> S.Arnott (or sold as Sam Arnott) and James Backhouse (often sold, incorrectly, as Atkinsii) are both up to twice the size of standard snowdrops and the flowers are much, much bigger.



recommended vendors in US east coast:








Brent & Becky's Bulbs


Our team, led by Brent and Becky Heath, works on our 28-acre farm here in Gloucester, Virginia. We’re proud flower bulb suppliers, garden writers.




brentandbeckysbulbs.com








__





Edgewood Gardens







edgewoodgardens.net












CAROLYN'S SHADE GARDENS


THE JOY OF GARDENING IN THE SHADOWS




carolynsshadegardens.com


----------



## Phred (Feb 6, 2021)

There is a great grower/hybridizer of Snowdrops on the outskirts of Philadelphia.... his Name is John Lonsdale. He also breeds hardy Cyclamen which I see you have in some of your photos. Lol... I just realized Linus gave you a link to his website - Edgewood Gardens. He is a very nice guy to deal with and his property is beautiful.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wait, what is the name for the ones with yellow ovary? I've never seen those! I wish I had a garden. 
I love seeing Snowdrops popping up signaling the arrival of spring. 
Those hardy cyclamen leaves are lovely also!


----------



## eds (Feb 6, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wait, what is the name for the ones with yellow ovary? I've never seen those! I wish I had a garden.
> I love seeing Snowdrops popping up signaling the arrival of spring.
> Those hardy cyclamen leaves are lovely also!



The yellow ones are 'Wendy's Gold' but I also have 'Spindlestone Surprise' and nivalis 'Sandersii' which are yellow ones too.

Wendy's Gold is the best grower out of the three and a large size too.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2021)

huh. I never dreamed there were many varieties of snowdrops, or that people would pay so much for them


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2021)

Phred said:


> There is a great grower/hybridizer of Snowdrops on the outskirts of Philadelphia.... his Name is John Lonsdale. He also breeds hardy Cyclamen which I see you have in some of your photos. Lol... I just realized Linus gave you a link to his website - Edgewood Gardens. He is a very nice guy to deal with and his property is beautiful.



yah John L is really nice and friendly. He comes to the DC area for the Green Springs Garden sales (when there’s no Covid). I’ve tried to get him to grow/sell marsh orchids like Amitostigma, Habenaria, etc.

If anyone is really into snowdrops, you can register for the Galanthus Gala:


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2021)

White Flower Farm is well-stocked with bulbs in the fall and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## eds (Feb 7, 2021)

If you live in the UK, Avon Bulbs and Broadleigh Bulbs have a good selection of the more unusual types, among lots of other sellers.


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 9, 2021)

abax said:


> White Flower Farm is well-stocked with bulbs in the fall and the prices are reasonable.


Angela, you are rich! White Flower Farm has been in business for decades...while they have some good stuff but the price is never "reasonable". The same goes for Wayside Gardens. I would buy from them if I can't find an alternative source. I guess I am just living frugally.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Angela, you are rich! White Flower Farm has been in business for decades...while they have some good stuff but the price is never "reasonable". The same goes for Wayside Gardens. I would buy from them if I can't find an alternative source. I guess I am just living frugally.



When I went back to school, our class took a field trip and one of the stops was whiteflower farms. During their presentation, they highlighted their marketing strategy, which was to charge very high prices and create the buzz that their items were elite, which was indicated by the fact the prices were so high. They have an attractive facility and all, but I don’t know that their quality was any better. In some cases items I’d seen were small and still large price tag


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2021)

Tom and Charles, I've been ordering from WFF for years and I always get quality plant material. I've never lost a plant
I bought from them and the shipping is always on time for planting. I'll pay a bit more for that service. I ain't rich by
any means...nobody in the tree nursery business is rich.


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 11, 2021)

abax said:


> I ain't rich by
> any means...nobody in the tree nursery business is rich.


Are you still having the nursery business? If you are, I bet you had a great 2020. All the mail order (plants) companies and garden centers nationwide had a fantastic year due to the pandemic--lockdown. In some cases, they had an over 100% increase in business.

Do you ship your trees?


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2021)

Laurel Nursery is a wholesale business. We only sell to landscape businesses and garden centers. Our trees are
quite large with very large root balls and not for the average retail customer. We do ship to northern KY, Ohio, 
and Il and some a bit southeast of us if bought by the tractor trailer load. We've had a fairly good year, however,
our sister and brother-in-law next door did a fantastic business in annuals and some landscape plants at their
garden center. Tom, when we plant "whips" as nursery stock it takes five years or more to bring them on to
selling size. It's not quick turnover.


----------

